# Schwinn West Wind white walls



## Tim s (Jul 17, 2020)

I cannot find the phone number or website for Bicycle Bones? I have ordered from him many times in the past with great success anyone have a working number for him? I don’t have an eBay account so that won’t work. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2020)

Here you go Tim.









						Bicycle Bones Classic Bicycles
					

Bicycle Bones Classic Bicycles is in the Bicycle and Bicycle Parts business. View competitors, revenue, employees, website and phone number.




					www.buzzfile.com


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2020)

I do know his Westwinds are still available, but at $125.00 a pair shipped. Very pricey but nice. I tend to favor the F&R bricks. Big fat whitewalls, also available in blackwall. Nice tire for a lot less money.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks I got ahold of him. Tim


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 18, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I do know his Westwinds are still available, but at $125.00 a pair shipped. Very pricey but nice. I tend to favor the F&R bricks. Big fat whitewalls, also available in blackwall. Nice tire for a lot less money.View attachment 1230465
> View attachment 1230464



Where do you buy your F&R's ?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2020)

schwinnderella said:


> Where do you buy your F&R's ?



Fleabay. There is a member here that sells them, but he only sells three pair at a time.


----------

